# Pooping during walks.



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I always make sure Josie goes poop at home before we take off for our walks. There is no sidewalk so we have to walk on the road. She does this every time we walk, she poops!, sometimes the poops are soft that they are hard to pick up so it leaves alittle residue. I get a bit annoyed because i can't pick it up. thanks Josie  so how do you make sure she only poops at home or at least on the grass if we find one and not on the road?. We could even be walking towards the country road and she can't wait until we get there?! LOL.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine does the same thing. Especially on longer walks.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Max won't poop or pee on walks, only in the yard and off leash, go figure...


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

maybe i should attach a poop bag to her haha...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Taking my Mya places seemed to excite her to the point where she HAD to poop...lol. I already knew...poop upon getting out of the truck...poop a little while later...and on and on. I called it excited bowel syndrome. We even had a few accidents inside..because she just couldn't control it. 



Now Ava is a total pleasure...has never pooped anywhere but her own yard.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake goes like clock work...every morning first thing, 1 1/2 hours after a meal REGARDLESS where we are...PETSMART, hiking etc...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is there a place you can walk your dog
so it's more accessible for her to poop?
after she poops at home take a ride somewhere
where she can poop in peace .

the having to poop during the walk might be from
excitement. before the big hunt animals relieve themselves.
the walk is exciting. the walk might excite that hunt
drive (if that's the right term).

the more she poops on the walk the less
you have to clean up in the yard. i hate
cleaning up poop, yucky-yuck-yucks.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Jake goes like clock work...every morning first thing, 1 1/2 hours after a meal REGARDLESS where we are...PETSMART, hiking etc...


Hah! I forgot to mention the occasional accident in the house!! :laugh:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Doerak was intact and used to "mark" with his poop. I could count on him going twice on a walk. Also, he hated to soil his own yard. I used to walk him along the road on my property in the mornings before work to ensure that he goes.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

what time do you walk your dog? Like us humans the more you move around most likely you will have to poop. So if you are walking your dog in the morning most likely he will want to poop. Again moving around you are also moving those bowels. And don't forget those poop bags with you nothing like pedestrians walking into or around dog feces.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It's pretty normal for a dog to need to poop when you are out walking, especially on long walks or hikes, because the motion of walking stimulates their bowels and gets them going. Both of mine poop when we're out walking, especially on those long walks. Abby sometimes has to poop right after getting out of the car and before the walk, out of excitement.

It is really not a very big deal, even if your dog poops on the road. Bring baggies with you and clean up everything you're able to pick up. If you can kick some dirt over residue left by loose or puddingy stools, that's also a great solution to soak it up so nobody will step in it and complain.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

thats not a bad idea bring bags and maybe some little container you can fit in your pocket like baking soda or something to soak up the remainder from loose stools? Might not be a bad compromise to get rid of the stuff you can't get up.


----------

